# Favorite 10-12 wt rod blanks?



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

In the amount of time it would take me to find a deal on a Hardy or H2 one piece I could just build whatever I want. What blanks do you all like for 10 through 12 wt?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

You see those new Northfork Composites blanks? Never used one, but, could be good.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The MHX Native 10wt is a serious cannon. I have built and fished it as well as built and sold two other. Its mean.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone tried the bushido warrior by american tackle? I almost pulled the trigger jut to try the blank out


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

CTS Affinity blanks get good press on the rod building forums but compared to what, and when used by who, is a lot less clear. If you are looking for a 1 piece blank I don't think that is an option from CTS (although some guys will epoxy a ferrule to create one).


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I've looked at some of the CTS rods but ended up ordering an MHX blank. Mostly because it cost half a much and since I plan on trying to make it into a one piece I figured I'd test my theory on something that's inexpensive.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

So the main reason of a one piece rod is to eliminate any ferrules and by doing so the result is a smoother, more even and consistent flex/bend in the rod. Can someone please explain what is gained or accomplished by simply permanently gluing two pieces together ?


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I'd say the main advantage a one piece blank is weight......and gluing obviously doesn't fulfill this. Ferrule technology is good enough nowadays that flat spots don't seem to be a factor. As for gluing ferrules (and I'm not advocating doing so), it does eliminate twisting or loosening....and loosening is a common cause of ferrule failure. The other reason for gluing is shipping related. According to CTS it is cost prohibitive to internationally ship an individual blank more than 8' 10". Many of the rods they sell are much longer so they come in two pieces with the intent that they be glued if one wants a one piece blank.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

So how do you reduce the weight of a two piece rod by gluing the ferrule ?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Doesn't Hardy sell blanks?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

sidelock said:


> Can someone please explain what is gained or accomplished by simply permanently gluing two pieces together ?


So they can't come apart. 



Backwater said:


> Doesn't Hardy sell blanks?


If they are still selling blanks then I must be overlooking them.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

No. Hardy does not sell blanks


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

sidelock said:


> So how do you reduce the weight of a two piece rod by gluing the ferrule ?


??????? No one is claiming it does. Reread the post.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Thomas and Thomas sell blanks. I built a 12wt Exocett and love it. The blank comes completely blank unlike Sage blanks where they have a logo, model, and size. But its still the same rod.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

C Brueckner said:


> Thomas and Thomas sell blanks. I built a 12wt Exocett and love it. The blank comes completely blank unlike Sage blanks where they have a logo, model, and size. But its still the same rod.


so what did you "do" that make the 12wt rod yours! guides, cork, other?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

RaspberryPatch said:


> so what did you "do" that make the 12wt rod yours! guides, cork, other?



Yeah all of the above. You buy the blank and choose the guides (they have a guide chart) reel seat, cork, thread wraps. Everything really. You can make it your own.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

C Brueckner said:


> Thomas and Thomas sell blanks. I built a 12wt Exocett and love it. The blank comes completely blank unlike Sage blanks where they have a logo, model, and size. But its still the same rod.


My latest Sage blank has nothing on it. You can add their logo, model size stickers if you want, but, they aren't on the blank already.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> My latest Sage blank has nothing on it. You can add their logo, model size stickers if you want, but, they aren't on the blank already.


Dang they must have changed that like the other companies. I have a Sage One, Salt, Method, and Z axis and they all came with the logo and size.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

K3anderson said:


> My latest Sage blank has nothing on it. You can add their logo, model size stickers if you want, but, they aren't on the blank already.


Where did you get that? I haven't seen a Sage blank that wasn't printed.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> My sage one has nothing on it. THe stickers were separate in a little baggie. St. Croix was the same. I got the closeout at mudhole.


So I broke out the photos of the original build and the sage DID have the logo. I just covered it with long handle and butt. My mistake. It DOES have their logo.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Found a couple of H&H Xi 10wt blanks on clearance for $50 so snatched them up. They will be good practice.

Wrapping and drying stands are built. Finished making the reamers this morning. I haven't decided what kind of motor I'm going to use for the dryer yet but I'm looking at a few options.

What is a reliable procedure for transparent guide wraps? I've got as far as silk thread and thinning the epoxy with DNA to a water-like consistency. I'm leaning towards a silk thread of similar color to the blank rather than white or natural colored thread.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> Found a couple of H&H Xi 10wt blanks on clearance for $50 so snatched them up. They will be good practice.
> 
> Wrapping and drying stands are built. Finished making the reamers this morning. I haven't decided what kind of motor I'm going to use for the dryer yet but I'm looking at a few options.
> 
> What is a reliable procedure for transparent guide wraps? I've got as far as silk thread and thinning the epoxy with DNA to a water-like consistency. I'm leaning towards a silk thread of similar color to the blank rather than white or natural colored thread.


To go transparent you can use silk, which is not as easy to work with or you can use nylon size A in either white or as close to the blank color as possible. No need to thin the epoxy, just use a light build like Threadmaster Lite. Be sure to have a denatured alcohol burner handy or heat gun as with transparent wrap you also see every bubble that can get trapped under the guide foot, heat is your friend but use it sparingly.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Found a couple of H&H Xi 10wt blanks on clearance for $50 so snatched them up. They will be good practice.
> 
> Wrapping and drying stands are built. Finished making the reamers this morning. I haven't decided what kind of motor I'm going to use for the dryer yet but I'm looking at a few options.
> 
> What is a reliable procedure for transparent guide wraps? I've got as far as silk thread and thinning the epoxy with DNA to a water-like consistency. I'm leaning towards a silk thread of similar color to the blank rather than white or natural colored thread.


I also used yli silk thread on my glass blanks I used a thin epoxy mixed with a little bit of a finger nail polish remover if I remember right(I got this from the fiberglass fly rod website) to thin it. It took much longer to dry but on the two rods I did come out great.

Chris probably has more experience doing it than me so I would lean to his suggestions as he makes some sexy rods.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Any Epic Carbon owners? Sold some rods and picked up an 890c.


----------

